# Eclipse und externer Tomcat Server



## Cutkiller2k5 (14. Aug 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe schon mal mit Eclipse, Tomcat und dem MVC Programmiermuster gearbeitet, allerdings alles auf der lokalen Maschine.
Wir haben jetzt einen externen Server via dyndns aufgesetzt mit Debian, Apache Tomcat/6.0.16 und Java Development Kit 6 Update 6 (Sun). Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich den Tomcat in Eclipse einbinde, so dass ich direkt auf dem externen Server arbeite. Muss ich da das Verzeichnis des Tomcat als Netzlaufwerk in Windows einbinden und dann in Eclipse einbinden, wie ein lokaler Tomcat, oder gibt es noch mehr zu beachten?

Dankeschön


----------



## maki (14. Aug 2008)

Schlechte Idee imho.

Webanwendungen expertiert man als WAR Archiv.

Wenn du darauf bestehst kannst du dich mal nach einem Ant oder Cargo Plugin umsehen.


----------



## Cutkiller2k5 (14. Aug 2008)

Ok, also wenn wir im Team entwickeln soll jeder seinen eigenen Tomcat installiern plus Eclipse plus Subclipse Plugin und der dyndns Server übernimmt das Repository?!

Wenn man das Projekt online haben will deployt man mit der war aufm dyndns server?


----------



## maki (14. Aug 2008)

Ich erpsönlich bevorzuge das manuelle kopieren in den webapp ordner, oder den Tomcat Manager, letzterer muss alerdings erst mit den richtigen Einstellungen in der tomcat-users.xml freigeschaltet werden.

Subclipse ist Dreck, nehmt lieber Subversive.
Tomcat installieren heisst: das ZIP file extrahieren


----------



## Cutkiller2k5 (14. Aug 2008)

> Ok, also wenn wir im Team entwickeln soll jeder seinen eigenen Tomcat installiern plus Eclipse plus Subclipse Plugin und der dyndns Server übernimmt das Repository?!



Aber das seh ich richtig ja?

Dannn danke vielmals!


----------



## maki (14. Aug 2008)

Was heisst schon richtig? Möglcihkeiten gibt es viele...

Persönlich würde ich kein privates SVN/CVS Repository ins Netz stellen ohne das per SSH abzusichern.


----------



## Cutkiller2k5 (14. Aug 2008)

ja gut, ssh haben wir auf dem dyndns installiert


----------

